# Resources > Supplier Diversity >  Diverse Supplier in transportation

## Chris Barber

This resource comes courtesy of fellow PACCIN Board Member Kurt Christian.

Tribe Transportation - A Native American Woman Owned Business
(Certified MBE with the NMSDC & GMSDC)
http://www.tribetrans.com/
877-628-6285

----------

